# Earth worms as lizard food



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

We have a quite rare it seems lizard and a care sheets said Earth Worms are a favourite food well ok so far it's the only care sheet we managed to find. At present she's prefering morio worms to crickets and such a fussy eater, she's done a week or so without food at times and will close her eyes to crickets (she bashes them out of the tongs away from her) but then scoffed worms no problem. Hence I am willing to give things a try as she makes us worry.....big issues when you don't have other owners to ask :hmm:In the wild they eat snails and frogs but guessing these might be a bit more complicated to find. 

I'd be willing to try the earth worms, but what would I need to do to them first? I was going to try to get some from a wormery not just dig them up. What would I need to keep them in or what would I need to do before feeding her them? 

Thanks in advance for any help : victory:


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

You can buy worms from ebay n quite a few live food companies now, if you google wormery there's quite a bit of info on them n places to buy boxes or ways of making boxes. I just wash the dirt off of mine and feed them to my box turtle n the ackies will have one or two.

Snails are also easy to get, there's always some for sale in the food classified's 100 for £3, babies but they grow quite quick if you put them in a box/rub/tube.

Both quite cheap and easy to keep forms of food.


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for that, someone said you had to put them into a container with no soil for a few days....quite confusing. I'll have a look for both, did not think I would be able to get snails. See if I can get just a few to try her on first.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

*mea culpa*

It would interesting to know what species of lizard you are refering too !


----------



## toad650 (Feb 9, 2009)

lil_me said:


> Thanks for that, someone said you had to put them into a container with no soil for a few days....quite confusing. I'll have a look for both, did not think I would be able to get snails. See if I can get just a few to try her on first.


 
You could do that aswell but like you i didn't find too much info on feeding worms, but obv in the wild the lizard would find them n keep them in a tube for a few days to flush them out, they'd just eat them whole and if the soil your keeping them in is free of chemicals etc and your feeding them various veg etc to compost down then there should be no problem.

here's quite an old post about snails for sale but if you PM bluejen n ask her if she's still got any she's always been very helpful. If your lizard likes them you could always start breeding GAL's aswell :2thumb:


----------



## lil_me (Nov 22, 2009)

Blaptica said:


> It would interesting to know what species of lizard you are refering too !


Bell's forest dragon, gonocephalus belli. By quite rare I mean in captivity in the UK especially, we have found a few abroad who keep them. We thought we found 3 more locally but they look totally different to her (yes a gonocephalus but not the same) Unsure how many exist in the wild. 

Thanks for the further info on the worms, good point. I'm going to order some, if she hates them my son can use them for fishing.


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

I don't have any experience of that species or genus, but I know that water dragons both green and aussie love earthworms. So I can't see any harm in trying them. One good thing about them (earthworms) is that they are very high in calcium content compared to all other livefood except compared to pheonix worms, which are over priced and difficult to get hold of anyhow !


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, they are really good food- the only downside is I find I usually have to feed them to the reps with forceps, otherwise they bury themselves too fast.


----------



## candyazz (Jan 14, 2008)

wow jo congrats 

you will need to show us pictures


----------

